# Tall Frame Mead Ranger Trussbar



## Balloontyre (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1915-Mead-R...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c35558dd8


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pretty cool - I don't remember seeing this model before now.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 4, 2013)

*Look at this one*

Closed sale at the end 'o May.
Krispy and still nearly $1100.00, the one up for sale now looks great compared.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Arch-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Closed sale at the end 'o May.
> Krispy and still nearly $1100.00, the one up for sale now looks great compared.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Arch-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Yup, I remember that one but this one seems to have a much longer cross piece - or maybe it's just funny camera angles.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 4, 2013)

*Meadisms, who made them anyway?*

The 2 bikes look like different manufacturers. The May sold bike looks Schwinn , the active auction bike frame and fork look different, or is it me? (different that is?)


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yup, they sure do look different to me.


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2013)

Definitely different.

As far as who made them... I'm pretty sure he was buying frames from practically everyone. Besides the Schwinn and Westfield frames mostly documented, there are some that look H P Snyder, Excelsior, Great Western and even Davis built. But I'm pretty sure he was just buying stripped down frames only and building them and equipping them with either imported gear or starting in the late teens, manufactured by Mead components such as chain rings and forks. 

I've got some more Mead theories brewing but need more research and solid evidence to be sure.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 4, 2013)

I love the mystery behind what frame builder was used.  Different models, at different times.  Ya never know what your gonna get.  It really makes each bike so unique.
Like this one: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=255884#post255884


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Like this one: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=255884#post255884




One of my favorites! If I hadn't just committed to two other projects, I'd have bought this from you in a heartbeat. Great bike!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 4, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I love the mystery behind what frame builder was used.  Different models, at different times.  Ya never know what your gonna get.  It really makes each bike so unique.
> Like this one: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=255884#post255884




Shameless.....


----------



## josehuerta (Aug 4, 2013)

*Tall Frames*

The May bike (mine) is taller - largest frame I've found. The ebay auction is a 22", mine measures closer to 23-1/2", so I assume this is what Mead called their 24"". I've yet to find a frame that measures evenly to the sizes Mead routinely advertised in their catalogs (20", 22", 24" etc.). I'm 6'3" and want to ride it, so I was delighted to get the bike, not so much for $1100. The common element in this frame style is the arch bar ending at the base of the crown tube. A larger frame (longer head tube?) would require more arch, or a longer cross connector. Problem may have been solved by different contract builders using different solutions for the same finished product? The lack of darts on the ebay bike arch puzzles me, wonder if it has been repainted. Has anyone seen an original without the darts?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 4, 2013)

This one's darts seems the same as the 1915.
Wow Joe, yours is my new favorite!


 The curved pointy dart on the lower arch is unique and darn beautiful.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 5, 2013)

Seller raised the price, must be lurking this thread.  $600 did not get a bid, $750 will surely work then


----------



## Blackout (Aug 5, 2013)

also raised the buy it now and shipping went up


----------

